# Wooden rod holder



## Mendizzle (May 16, 2016)

Thinking about making my own rod holder to hold my custom rods. (Just another project I can get my hands on) If anyone has a picture of one they built or plans of one, I would really appreciate getting some ideas so I can start designing mine. Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

so many options and choices, I suggest finding one you like and model yours after the design
https://www.google.com/search?q=Woo...1uPMAhWh64MKHSddDuoQ_AUICCgC&biw=1280&bih=930


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I made one like this. Piece of cake except for getting the wood pieces out of the hole saw.

https://www.google.com/search?q=wooden+rod+holder&biw=1461&bih=817&tbm=isch&imgil=EBLt5Js3zRSq1M%253A%253BV2BCyfx9QnKqpM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.enjoythefishing.com%25252Ffishing-rods%25252Fwood-fishing-rod-holder-592.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=EBLt5Js3zRSq1M%253A%252CV2BCyfx9QnKqpM%252C_&usg=__3eI3Bri_iL-Bdx7uCdgKgDdKC3Y%3D&ved=0ahUKEwjJ0rWW1-PMAhUo7YMKHRi6BF4QyjcIVg&ei=iGc8V8nuKajajwSY9JLwBQ#imgrc=EBLt5Js3zRSq1M%3A


----------

